# Road trips!!!!!!!!!!!



## ViridisVixen (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey all!. Just a couple of road trip pic's, more in albums. Always interested to see pic's of any other critters people see in their travels!!!


----------



## miley_take (Oct 11, 2008)

Love the coastal!! Here's a couple of mine...


----------



## jaih (Oct 11, 2008)

I like the frilly, Were abouts did you go.


----------



## ViridisVixen (Oct 11, 2008)

Those three pics were all taken in different areas of north queensland when I was on holiday. Mostly back country roads. You know the old fishing hole saga!!????


----------



## ViridisVixen (Oct 11, 2008)

I always neglect to photograph the spidey's!!!. See heaps of large whistling spiders, next time I'll get some snaps!!!!!!


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 11, 2008)

LUCKY YOU ON THE FRILLY SHOT  the spider ones make my skin crawel..........heebie geebies blahhh ...seen the biggest hairiest monstrous thing in my house the other day its legs spanded about as big as a sandwich plate ,and it had the biggest glassiest 8 googling eyes, big mandibles, and was like i was in the middle of a horror movie ............bloody thing scared the crap out of me and the colour was a fawny brown and had a very thick ab .........it wasnt a hunts man god knows what the hell it was .something satanic


----------



## Blackdog (Oct 11, 2008)

Found this little fella up North QLD on a recent trip.


----------



## Kurama (Oct 11, 2008)

Cool thread.

I like the picture of the frilly Viridis

Took these up the south coast.


----------



## ViridisVixen (Oct 11, 2008)

What a beauty!!! That's an Australian tarantula,' whistling spider'. There pretty cool hey?, make you crook as if you take a hit though, kill a dog. We get them in those colours as well as black. I'll endeavour to get some pics!!!!!!!!!!!, love the little gizards too Raven!!!!!!!!


----------



## krusty (Oct 11, 2008)

thats a nice looking frilly and carpet.


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 11, 2008)

seen these last night at Charters Towers ! drove up and down a couple of times on a road where my freinds live & found these !


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 11, 2008)

seen this little Tommy round head as we left our freinds drive way this morning !


----------



## m_beardie (Oct 12, 2008)

how can you be brave enough to take pictures of spiders??
so scaryy loll
i would just run away (i wouldnt kill it)
lol

nice picz everyone! i love the frill nek lizardd
m


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Oct 12, 2008)

I never go on roads like these!


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 12, 2008)

here's a few creepy crawlies LOL
phlogiellus ssp. (bird eater / whistling spider)
idiommata ssp. (trapdoor sp)
typostola barbata (giant green huntsman)


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 12, 2008)

that last one is sort of similar to the one in my house ...so it is part of the huntsman species??? holy crap !


----------



## gman78 (Oct 13, 2008)

Love those spiders


----------

